# Rubberlip Pleco with growth on fins?



## steeve725 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello.

I am concerned with a new member of my tank.

I purchased this rubber lip pleco about 3 weeks ago. 

It looks to have a yellow crust like on the ends of 3 of his fins.

In my 55 gallon freshwater tank, I have 9 fish including the rubber lip which is about 2" in length.

I have 4 goldfish (2 Orandas & 2 fancy) 4 catfish (2 Albino, 1 Pepper and I upside down cat) then this rubber lip.

All the other fish appear to be fine.

My tank has been up and running for about 1 1/2yrs.

I do not use chemicals except Top Fin Dechlorinator and aquarium salt upon my normal water changes. I just do not use any harsh chemicals, or medicines

Does anyone know what this is on the rubber lip pleco? Should I be concerned? Is it contagious?

I have removed the rubber lip from the tank and currently have him quarantined. Not giving any medications or anything at this time until I find out what this might be.

Thank You for any help or advice you can give.


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

I've never seen anything like this, but I'm replying to maybe bump the thread up so someone can see it on the main page. 

Could it be some form of fungus or fin rot? I've seen cases of fin rot that were white, black, and red... Yellow could be possible, too. Sorry I can't help more...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm assuming he didn't have those spots when you first got him?

What are the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate readings?

Is he still eating and acting normally?

Is anyone else showing any signs of illness?

*Aquarium salt shouldn't be used unless you are treating an illness or you have a brackish tank. It is harmful to scaleless fish (Plecos) and can kill them. I'd stop dosing the salt and see if that helps?*


----------

